# 2018 ranger 2360 f250 yamaha 62k



## skeg (Nov 12, 2009)

reduced 2018 ranger 2360 factory hardtop, f250 yamaha 360 hours freshwater boat, shed kept ,super clean, super nice, reduced to 62k pics on request call brad at 409-370-3555


----------

